# New member, here's some of my photos



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

This seems like a great forum, glad to be here... anyway, I've been shooting for several years as just a hobby. Currently I have a Canon 40D, Tamron 17-50 f2.8, 50mm f1.8, 70-200 f4L, 580exII.... Here are some of my favorite shots. 


Impact by aparis99, on Flickr


Forgotten by aparis99, on Flickr

This won a "Best of Show 2010" in a local show

Delicate by aparis99, on Flickr


mountains -=HDR=- by aparis99, on Flickr


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

these are amazing...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

some nice looking shots


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Number 2 and 3 are my favorites. I have about 4,000 shots on flickr. When I get my pro account renewed I'll post the link.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Aparis
Welcome to our little corner of the world... Come on in and make it your place too..

Those are some very nice captures that you have put up as an opening salvo. It looks like you have some nice lumps of glass :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Aparis and welcome to TSF :wave:

You've got some beautiful photos there, the house/sky is stunning, as well as the macro-plant pic ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful .. 

welcome and what a welcoming intro ..


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Aparis & Welcome. Beautiful shots, really beautiful.


----------

